# gift ideas related to training/competing



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So, my dear husband has requested a list of gift ideas for me for Christmas. I plan to be ready to start competing in Rally/Obedience in late spring or early summer. With this in mind, what would be some things that I may need/want as I get started? I thought you guys might think of things that I would not be aware of or would not have thought of. Thanks in advance!

ps - It may be useful info to know that both of my dogs are 100+ pounds when thinking of gift ideas for me/them/us.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

How about a gift cerf for lessons? My hub gave me a package deal from a big trainer a few years ago and I loved it. And they always give me some books/dvd's from the list I give them each year


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I just went through the entire Dogwise book list and picked out every title I wanted... DVDs are next. I've had enough of people going "off list."

What about cones? Nice leather leash(es)? The book I would get for Rally would be "Doodle by Design, The Comprehensive Guide to Rally Obedience" by Ruthann McCaulley.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If it's in the budgest investing now in a set of Utility dumbells would be something good, If you think you may go that far in the future with a dog


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! These are great ideas. With the dumbbells, how do I know what size/type to get?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Keep in mind that a complete set of Utility scent articles (12 @ for AKC, 18 @ for CKC) differs from a single Open dumbbell. (ie, a dumbbell is heavier / more durable as they're intended to be thrown, and they must endure impact without breaking).

If expense is an issue, a single 'off-the-shelf' nylon dumbbell (S-M-L) from one of the national petstore chains may suffice.



for custom sizing instructions, .. 

http://www.max200.com/max_storefront/scripts/openExtra.asp?extra=11

You can find additional info regarding stock and custom-sized dumbbells, and scent articles at max 200, or J&J dog supplies. 

Alternatively, check around your area for local craftsmen. << Those are often the best quality.



I've also seen some really beautiful bamboo dumbbells elsewhere on line. One of _those_ would make a great gift, IMO  ... however, they're probably too 'expensive' and not suitable for the dog to simply learn with.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I lust for a dumbbell like this: http://www.whitemountainaustralianshepherds.com/Custom_Obed.html


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

THAT'S the ones I was speaking of ! LOL

They're absolutely beautiful, I sure wish someone would give ME one ..


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are beautiful!


----------

